# my first robinhood!!!



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

got my first robinhood lastnight at 25yds. was the coolest thing ever but i hope its the last!!! arrows are $$$$$$$$$$$!!!! lol


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Congrats!! Great feeling isn't it? I guess that would be two dead deer? LOL

Huntinbull


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

it was a great feeling!!! i was just on my game last night!!!! thanks!!!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I just want to congrat you on keeping up with your shooting. A lot of guys let it slip during the off season (myself included) Then when it starts to get hunting time they try to cram in a bunch of shooting sessions and pick up bad habits that way. Congrats on the robinhood, expensive but nice.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks chopiq..i love to shoot...my one buddy said thats cool!!then yelled cuz i was shootin!!!hehehe but when hunting season comes he'll be the one cryin his arm are killing him!!! not me!!!
i'm always lookin for someone to shoot with..let me know...
thanks


----------



## McConahay18 (May 19, 2008)

Man I wish I could shoot like that


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

one day you will!!!


----------



## McConahay18 (May 19, 2008)

hey your name wouldnt be scott by the way would it?


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

yes tyler!!! lol


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

I did that once about 6-7 years ago, great feeling yet expensive. Closest I've came since is shaving off some fletching. Congrats.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Made it easier to see.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks dale...
and thanks to all!! but theres one guy i really need to thank!!! thats my neighbor Steve. i've only been shooting a bow now for 4 years and he took me under his wing. he was with me 4 yrs ago when i shot my first ever deer (8pt) that day will be forever etched into my mind. thanks so much Steve!!!


----------



## McConahay18 (May 19, 2008)

Hey I got to thank steve to and most of all you though scotty if it wasnt for you I propably would have never held a bow. I would hopefully like to experience a robinhood shot someday to.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

you will as good as you shoot!!! you will!!!


----------

